
Blockbuster and NetFlix: "...one frustrated Blockbuster customer invented a smarter way and accelerated the evolution of its business model" - zaidf
http://www.capstrat.com/cs/insight/articles/bustingtheblockbusterbrand.cfm
======
zaidf
I am always pondering the difference between serial founders and folks working
high up in corporates. Both are smart people and it is stupid to try and
quantify smartness levels of two.

But I think one key difference between founders and non-founders is that
founders find it difficult to work on stuff they don't already have a context
to.

For example, you hear all the time of a top VP at a corporate being put in
charge of another dept. to rescue it almost as a robot. Whereas a serial
founder would find it difficult to just drop everything he has been doing
until today and move to something else because folks higher up said so.

Going back to NetFlix and Blockbuster, I think it just shows that the future
isn't so much in coming out with scientifically earth shattering ideas but
rather bettering something that already exists.

